# quilling and mites behavior



## sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

How do you know the difference between mites and quilling. Sugar is itching a lot and I also notice more and more quills coming off of her. She has not had a full bath before. Just foot baths as needed. I have her on a liner in her cage to try to prevent mites, but before I got her the first few weeks of life she spent at the pet store on recycled bedding. How long will quilling last? I am really wanting to bond with her more but she cannot stand for me to hold her. She wriggles and wriggles until I just have to put her down. I am hoping after this is all done I can hold her. Would it be okay to put a heating pad in my lap to encourage her to sit there?


----------

